# International students MFA application to USC



## MissSophie (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello,

I don't have a BFA but I do have a B.sc and I intend applying for the MFA Film and Television program.  Does my B.sc CGPA also aid my enrollment to the MFA in USC?


----------



## Kira (Sep 12, 2019)

As long as you have an bachelors degree (in anything), you are good. I'd say most MFA students do *not* have a BFA (they tend to be rare in the US).


----------

